# anyone using "Multimedia" successfully for photos ?



## madbrain (Dec 10, 2004)

The manual has very little information about which USB devices are supported to copy the pictures from .

My camera is an old one with a proprietary USB protocol (Olympus c3030z), so I didn't try to connect it. But the camera writes to smartmedia cards.

I got a USB card reader yesterday at Fry's and plugged it in to the 622 while in the "multimedia" menu.

Unfortunately, I got a message that the USB device I had plugged in was unsupported.
Has anyone succeeded with other USB memory card readers ?

Or with any other USB devices ?
Please report.

Thanks.


----------



## JeffBostock (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes, it worked for me. Hell I had no clue the receiver would do this when I tried it (because I never read the owner's manual). I just plugged the USB cable into the receiver after I connected it to my Optio S4 digital camera and the receiver recognized the device, and all of my pics from the camera went onto the drive of the 622. You can view the pics on your 622 via a slideshow, or scroll one pic at a time.



madbrain said:


> The manual has very little information about which USB devices are supported to copy the pictures from .
> 
> My camera is an old one with a proprietary USB protocol (Olympus c3030z), so I didn't try to connect it. But the camera writes to smartmedia cards.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well I tried it with both my cameras and it worked. I don't think it works with USB keys but I could be wrong. I did try a USB key and was not successful.

I have a Nikon CP5700 and a Canon SD300 I believe.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

Yes, it works with USB keys, you just have to have JPEG files on it. At least, it worked for me. I transferred my favorite photos from my computer to the 622 via USB key...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Interesting Life.. Wonder if it is key specific. I will have to try it again.  Assume your JPEGS are all in the root directory?


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Interesting Life.. Wonder if it is key specific. I will have to try it again.  Assume your JPEGS are wall in the root directory?


Good point. I copied them directly to the main drive rather than put them in specific folders...I'm not sure the 622 can read into folders to find photos...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

My Kodak camera has the jpegs in folders via USB. I don't believe folders is the problem.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

My cameras also store the jpegs in folders but USB key might be different. Trying it tonight as soon as i can make it downstairs.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Gave it another try. Either it was operator error before or something changed. I was able to transfer files both in a folder and in the root. Not sure what your issues is madbrain, but I am able to transfer files from the USB Key with no issues.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Connecting my camera directly to the 622 USB port works fine. However, I did once try a USB multi-card reader device with the memory stick from my Sony camera in the reader and the 622 complained the reader was an unsupported USB device. I assumed it was because the USB reader presents itself as 4 disk devices. One disk for each of the types of memory cards it supports. And, only the disk corresponding to the inserted memory card is in ready status (when connected to a PC). So, I think the 622 is confused by seeing multiple disk drives and/or seeing "not ready" drives.

Anyway, just try connecting the camera instead of a card reader.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

madbrain said:


> My camera is an old one with a proprietary USB protocol (Olympus c3030z), so I didn't try to connect it. But the camera writes to smartmedia cards.


Try hooking up your camera directly I think it will work. I have a C5050Z from Olympus and it works fine. Friends of mine have the 3030Z and the format and directory structure of the media in both cameras looks the same. I bet it works for you.

I also have a Casio EXLIM 750 I think, and it works fine too.


----------



## ClarkBar (Mar 5, 2006)

I copied a folder of 50 .JPGs from computer to LEXAR JumpDrive 2.0 Pro (256MB). There were a lot of other data files on the LEXAR. Plugged flashdrive into front USB port on Vip622. The 622 automatically found the .JPG files in the folder. I clicked on "select all" and "sent" them to the 622 - and ran them as a slideshow. Who knew? I never noticed the Multimedia menu choice before. According to Tech Chat, it won't be too long before we can transfer files from 622 to an external USB hard drive. You already can do that with Pocket Dish, which has a hard drive, so the technology is there already - sort of.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It will be possible as soon as they figure out how to stop you from taking the next step with the digital content ... to a non-Dish playback/converter device.


----------



## madbrain (Dec 10, 2004)

ChuckA said:


> Connecting my camera directly to the 622 USB port works fine. However, I did once try a USB multi-card reader device with the memory stick from my Sony camera in the reader and the 622 complained the reader was an unsupported USB device. I assumed it was because the USB reader presents itself as 4 disk devices. One disk for each of the types of memory cards it supports. And, only the disk corresponding to the inserted memory card is in ready status (when connected to a PC). So, I think the 622 is confused by seeing multiple disk drives and/or seeing "not ready" drives.
> 
> Anyway, just try connecting the camera instead of a card reader.


I think you might be right about the problem being the reader having multiple slots. The one I got had 4 slots. And it was called a "12 in 1" reader ... I have to return it now.

I tried to find a reader that just had Smartmedia, but I couldn't find one at Fry's. Maybe I can find one online. But I would like to be sure that having a single-slot reader will solve the problem.

I didn't try hooking up the camera directly, but I doubt it will work. I have to find the old USB cable first. The software that came with the C3030z was very flaky however, and the drivers for Windows never worked reliably. And the camera never worked in any other OS (OS/2, Linux, Solaris, Mac). I was forced to use a card reader to transfer my pictures to the computer, rather than use the built-in USB, since Windows was not my OS of choice, but it was the only OS that it would work with at all. The camera's USB plug is an old interface that doesn't comply with the USB Mass Storage Device specification that most operating systems implement. And thus, its USB will not work on any OS without the special drivers written by Olympus. I would be very pleasantly surprised if it worked with the Dish 622, but I don't believe in miracles.


----------



## madbrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Rob Glasser said:


> Try hooking up your camera directly I think it will work. I have a C5050Z from Olympus and it works fine. Friends of mine have the 3030Z and the format and directory structure of the media in both cameras looks the same. I bet it works for you.
> 
> I also have a Casio EXLIM 750 I think, and it works fine too.


The C5050Z is a newer model that implements the USB Mass Storage Device standard on its USB port, unlike the older C3030Z . I bet that's why it works with the 622.
See http://users.bigpond.net.au/blmiller/linux/c5050.html .


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

You are already copying the photos to your computer so instead of looking for a single card reader for your camera media, use a USB jump drive since there are reports that they work with the 622. Copy the photos to the computer, then copy from the computer to the jump drive and put the jump drive in the USB port of the 622.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

James Long said:


> It will be possible as soon as they figure out how to stop you from taking the next step with the digital content ... to a non-Dish playback/converter device.


I doubt that this is an issue. I'm guessing that the files remain encrypted/hashed when off-loaded to a USB drive.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

madbrain said:


> The C5050Z is a newer model that implements the USB Mass Storage Device standard on its USB port, unlike the older C3030Z . I bet that's why it works with the 622.
> See http://users.bigpond.net.au/blmiller/linux/c5050.html .


Strange, did you try the 3030Z directly plugged in and it failed? The only reason I ask is because I borrowed my friend's 3030Z not too long ago and hooked it up to my laptop and it discovered it as a Mass Storage Device and the directory structure for the media was identical to my 5050Z. I think it makes a folder called Olympus and then DCIM or something like that. I'm at work at the moment so can't tell you for sure.

I'll have to have my friend bring his camera over next time he comes over and test it out.


----------



## madbrain (Dec 10, 2004)

ChuckA said:


> You are already copying the photos to your computer so instead of looking for a single card reader for your camera media, use a USB jump drive since there are reports that they work with the 622. Copy the photos to the computer, then copy from the computer to the jump drive and put the jump drive in the USB port of the 622.


Thanks. It sounds like that would probably work, assuming there are no problems with the JumpDrive on the computer side (I wouldn't think so). But it will take extra time and will require me to transfer the pictures to the computer first and make the copy. I would much prefer to have the flexibility of choosing to first view the pictures on either the 622 or my computer. For one thing, my computer isn't always on, and takes some time to boot, whereas the 622 is always on.


----------



## madbrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Rob Glasser said:


> Strange, did you try the 3030Z directly plugged in and it failed? The only reason I ask is because I borrowed my friend's 3030Z not too long ago and hooked it up to my laptop and it discovered it as a Mass Storage Device and the directory structure for the media was identical to my 5050Z. I think it makes a folder called Olympus and then DCIM or something like that. I'm at work at the moment so can't tell you for sure.
> 
> I'll have to have my friend bring his camera over next time he comes over and test it out.


Are you certain it was a C3030Z and not some newer Olympus model that you tried ? What OS was your laptop running ?

FYI, Microsoft says you have to use the Olympus Camedia software with a list of cameras, including the C3030Z . http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=281090 . Windows will not recognize these as mass storage devices. You have to use Camedia to download the pictures to the hard drive first. That's why the card reader is much more convenient with this camera, even if you use windows and Camedia. And on other operating systems, the card reader is the only method that will work.
The following review says the C3040Z is the one that added USB mass storage support, thus no longer requiring the proprietary Olympus Camedia software to transfer the pictures to the computer . See http://www.dcresource.com/reviews/olympus/c3040z-review/ . Perhaps that's the one you used successfully with your laptop without drivers, rather than the C3030Z ?

You are otherwise correct that the C3030Z puts pictures in a DCIM folder on the SmartMedia card.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

madbrain said:


> Perhaps that's the one you used successfully with your laptop without drivers, rather than the C3030Z ?


Ok, just did some research, and I was wrong, it's not the 3030Z, it is the 3000. However, that camera is listed as requiring the drivers just like the 3030Z, but I know I never installed them. The machine that I used was/is a Windows XP Professional system, I've used that camera a number of times over the years so as far as patching it's probably been at anywhere from SP1 to SP2. Like I said, I'll have to have him bring his camera over next time he comes by so I can test this out again.


----------



## larrymadison (May 5, 2006)

My Olympus E-500 downloads thru the USB port beautifully.


----------



## dweisman (Feb 5, 2004)

Canon EOS does not seem to be supported.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

If I recall with my Nikon CP5700, there are two ways USB can be configured. One makes it looks like a drive and the other requires a driver. I would look in your camera manual to see if there is something similar.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

dweisman said:


> Canon EOS does not seem to be supported.


On my canon eos rebel xt, I had to configure communications to Print/PTP in order for it to work.

Does anyone else think that it looks like it the pictures are being displayed in some lower mode (480i/p perhaps). Picture does not even try to fill my screen.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes I noticed that. Really would like to see it in higher resolution myself.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I was not really happy with the PQ when I tried it so I have not used this feature much. My TV can run slide shows or I can cut a CD and my home theater system can also show them. It did work with the 622 feature but the PQ was just not very impressive.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> Yes I noticed that. Really would like to see it in higher resolution myself.


Especially since the guys on the Tech Forum said they were being displayed in High Resolution.


----------



## daemon (Apr 24, 2006)

It read my SanDisk ImageMate compact flash reader perfectly. It was slow transfering the pictures though. I like that you can at least go back to watching tv while its coping the pictures.


----------



## WCOCHRAN (Sep 15, 2006)

I tried to plug my camera (Nikon S4) into tht usb port in the front of the receiver. The LCD on the camera goes black and the power light comes on. The 622 doesn't recognize my camera. I spoke to E* and the tech said that the multimedia feature only works with pocketdish and they are working on upgrading the software for the receiver. Am I doing something wrong or was the tech correct. If anyone uses a Nikon camera, please let me know what I am doing wrong with the transfer. Thanks


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The multimedia feature does work with the pocketdish but it also works with digital cameras and some flash drives. I have used it with my Sony camera, but I don't have a Nikon to try.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I have used it with my Nikon Coolpix 5700 and was able to successfully transfer files. There are two settings on my Nikon for file transfer. One I think it PTP adn the other I can't remember. If I recall don't use PTP, use the other one. 

HOw is that for vague.


----------



## Jolard (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok, just for clarification. 

I have two card readers. One is a multicard reader (6 in one I think) and that one does not work. 

The other is just an SD card reader, and that one works perfectly fine. 

I beleive that this validates the idea that it is the multicard readers that are the problem, and the single card readers are fine, it must be because the mutlicard readers present themselves as multiple drives. 

No as to whether I would use it often? Probably not. I have my PC connected to my TV using Component video cables, and I get a MUCH better resolution and picture quality when I view the pictures over that than I do when I view them from my DVR. But is is a nice function that is kind of a fun surprise for many.


----------



## WCOCHRAN (Sep 15, 2006)

Do you remember if the screen goes blank when you transfer the photos from the camera? I have plugged in the camera and the usb cable to the 622. Then the LCD goes blank and the power light comes on. What happens next?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

You should get a message box saying you plugged in a multimedia device. Sounds like a problem if you just get a blank screen.


----------



## CricTic (Mar 17, 2006)

I copied photos off my USB jump drive with no significant issues. However, it was *reeeally slooooow*. Is the front port USB 1.1? Even then, I think it was much slower than it ought to have been. I was waiting 20 mins or so to xfer 200 MB of files.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

It is USB 2.0, but it is not fast to transfer pictures. With a PocketDish a full length movie takes only about 10 minutes to transfer.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

All ports should be 2.0 ... I noticed a little slowness from my camera but only when using a 1gb memory card that was full. The less pictures on the drive the less time it takes to index. Obviously the less pictures you transfer the less time it will take.

My XP and 2003 machines also run a little slow when they come to indexing the 1gb card when full.


----------



## WCOCHRAN (Sep 15, 2006)

I called E* again and spoke to another technician. He told me to plug into the rear USB port instead of the front one. The first tech told me that the rear port didn't work. Well the rear port is the one to use, the 2nd tech said the front one is for pocket dish. Hurray.


----------



## mikeyinokc (Jan 11, 2006)

It works fine with my Canon S2 IS camera. I was going to buy the cable from Canon, but when I looked at the picture it looked just like the cable that came with my Harmony 880 remote. Pulled out the Harmony cable and voila, it does fit the camera. One less cable to buy.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Hmmm interesting.. I have not done this in a while, but last time I did I thought i used the front port without issue. Have to try it tonight...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There are USB ports on the back? 

I use the one on the front for my Kodak camera. Seems to work ok.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm not sure if it's an issue, but make sure the JPEG files are saved so that they are NOT progressive scan. My television also has the option of inserting the card and it wouldn't read files that were saved with progressive scan enabled.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

FWIW I plugged in a External powered Drive that is a standard IDE in a generic case usually found a ME-320 on the internet.

It took a little while but it found thousands of pictures that were on the drive in many directories and I could have copied them to the 622. As i remember the 622 did not leave them in directories so you could pick the directory to copy from OTOH it did find them all. The other thing that kept me from copying to the 622 was I didn't know if they went into the E* reserved space or used space form the user space. Also it wasn't quite clear if they could be deleted or if they stayed there forever including if the 622 has to go back for service. I'd more or less hate it if the 622 died and family pictures ended up going back for service and they didn't initialize the drive properly during the repair. I have seen messages somewhere that people got repaired DVRs back that had recordings still on them.
This could be a problem if some religious types got back a unit with hardcore or even Cinemax at night content.

I used the front USB port. I hadn't looked on the back and given that the HDMI seems to be somewhat fragile I don't think I'll be moving the unit around to look.

As for displaying pictures on the TV I just did it to see if it worked. 

for myself I will probably stick to displaying them via the computer connection to the TV. I can use slideshow software that way. I can make a slideshow DVD that has music or narration losing resolution if I go to DVD of course.


----------



## zebramdige (Nov 10, 2007)

Transferred and looked at some photos from my Panasonic camera. Is there any published information about how to get pictures to look good and load efficiently. Larger ppi files fill up more screen space but load slowly. 640x480 shots come up instantly but don't have much in the way of size. Any ideas on how to get most out of this feature. Seems a shame to have large screen format with such poor quality and sluggish delivery.


----------



## TP715 (Jan 15, 2007)

I transfered JPEGs from my computer to our 622 using a thumb drive on the front USB port. While it works fine, I've never bothered with the feature because of the low quality. I tried resizing the images to a whole range of different pixel resolutions, but no matter what I did the 622 would show them at something like 480 quality and fill varying portions of the screen. I never got a high resolution image. It makes the feature kind of a waste.


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

How about using the rear Ethernet port to access jpeg files directly from your home PC network? 

Is this feature operational?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The ethernet port is not able to be used for anything more than "reporting in" (replacing the phone line for PPV reporting) and DISHOnline.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

Try uploading the files to your computer first. Then convert them to standard .jpg files. (non-progressive). Copy those to the root directory of a USB memory stick and download them to the receiver. I have a Nikon digital camera and it was sometimes quarky about downloading/viewing directly from the camera but I've never had any problems via the USB memory stick.


----------



## rstark18 (Aug 26, 2007)

I just emailed [email protected] to inquire about this being fixed in a future update. We'll see what they say. I really would like to be able to use this.


----------

